# Can you use copper for oil tanks?



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I've seen it a few times. Job is in Pike county PA. 2inch vent and fill.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I've seen it a few times. Job is in Pike county PA. 2inch vent and fill.


 Thought ips was supposed to be used for swing joint purpose... and how do you re- sweat those pipes if needed after get filled with oil?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Thought ips was supposed to be used for swing joint purpose... and how do you re- sweat those pipes if needed after get filled with oil?


Sweat? They use pro-press....


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Thought ips was supposed to be used for swing joint purpose... and how do you re- sweat those pipes if needed after get filled with oil?


VERY carefully


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Sweat? They use pro-press....


 Guess as long there's no pressure, the oil won't hurt the pro press rubber rings.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Guess as long there's no pressure, the oil won't hurt the pro press rubber rings.


Are u sure? petroleum products break o-rings down over time.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure thing copper can be used for fill and vent pipe


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Have used copper for heating oil, diesel, gasoline, kerosene. With compression and silver solder joints.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Have used copper for heating oil, diesel, gasoline, kerosene. With compression and silver solder joints.


Here we are not allowed compression on copper oil lines.... They have to be flared

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Here we are not allowed compression on copper oil lines.... They have to be flared
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


AAGH sorry, local slang ....again. compression=flared


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Adamche said:


> AAGH sorry, local slang ....again. compression=flared


Here we have compression fittings that have a ferrule to squeeze the pipe to make the seal

Then we also have flared where the soft copper is flared out

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

This would be soldered 2" joints off oil tank. The oil line that feeds the burner would be flared..


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Here we have compression fittings that have a ferrule to squeeze the pipe to make the seal
> 
> Then we also have flared where the soft copper is flared out
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


yeah same, compression fittings like Swagelok


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Ahhh Swagelok!!!! A fine US product that set the bench mark! We did some good work on Boeings dreamliner with this along with aircraft oxy carts, reg panels and bomb loaders! That's the thing about you yanks some o the best things you guys make go unnoticed and doesn't get the credit it deserves i.e Clav-val valves,Asme boiler,ANSI & API codes, velcro,Snap On etc


----------



## dave-k (Apr 11, 2012)

Absolutely, some plumbers recommend it!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Soft copper gets used constantly (3/8" flared) for line feeds from tank to furnace pump. 

I've got an oil fired to electric water heater conversion video... hate to break it up over 2 videos but it's a good one for content.


----------

